# Muzzelloader scope Suggestions



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> Unless there has been a manufacturer change, that would be China, with Japanese glass. That is what the MAN at Mueller told me in May of '04 when I bought one of their scopes.
> 
> The last two Muzzleloader scopes I have bought are the Leupold Ultimate Slam. Nice and light with lifetime warranty, no matter who owns it.


You are right. I stand corrected. 
"The glass is made in Japan, the coatings are European, and the scopes are assembled in China."
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90620&highlight=mueller+japan&page=3


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Leupold 1-4x20


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I never used a muzzle loader, but i have an old 3-9 trophy from a .300. Any issues with that? I'm a novice and a bit cheap. I'm probably going to put it on an Ecore i traded for.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I run a Vortex 4 - 12 X 40 on my Omega. 100 gr. 777 , Horandy 300 gr. sabot.

Vortex makes a helluva set of optics. The _only_ difference between these and Leopold is about 500.00.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

3fingervic said:


> I never used a muzzle loader, but i have an old 3-9 trophy from a .300. Any issues with that? I'm a novice and a bit cheap. I'm probably going to put it on an Ecore i traded for.


Should be fine. If it was on a .300 it can take a pounding. 
BTW- Welcome to the site!


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

bushnell dusk to dawn series is a good scope for the money fairly cheap. I have one on my omega and only use 150gr of powder no problem. this scope gathers light very well to.


----------



## claudskeeper (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a dusk till dawn also on a 243 I was thinking of putting it on my triumph not sure if it would like the beating it would get fro 150 grains
any thoughts on it.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

claudskeeper said:


> I have a dusk till dawn also on a 243 I was thinking of putting it on my triumph not sure if it would like the beating it would get fro 150 grains
> any thoughts on it.


I have mine on my Knight and shoot 150 grains. The only problem I have is my 4x12x50 has only 3" of eye relief. I get scope eye occasionally.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> Vortex makes a helluva set of optics. The _only_ difference between these and Leopold is about 500.00.


Huh? I got my Leupold Ultimate Slam at Cabela's for $269.99. I don't think they're going to pay me to take the Vortex.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

I bought my Leupold Ultimate Slam off of Gunbroker for 243.95 out the door.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I thought it would be out there somewhere for less....but I needed it "yesterday" so I went with who I knew.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

autumnlovr said:


> I thought it would be out there somewhere for less....but I needed it "yesterday" so I went with who I knew.


Autumnlovr, I was kinda behind the eight ball myself last fall, I bought my omega in september and went to bass pro and all they had was the nikon omega and I just didn't like the scope. So I went surfing and found the LUS scope silver 3x9x40 on GB and picked up 2 of them. Now I see ebay has some but most of them are 2x7x33 for around 200.


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Yep just got one off ebay for $207 leupold 3-9x40 Ultimateslam with SABR Ret., awesome FOV.
variable ring turns hard tho!!


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I have used a Leupold 3x9 and switched over to a Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x50 last year. I love the Buckmaster but did have some issues with both fogging up in the late season. I have friends who have Bushnells on their guns and they use it because they have no issues with them fogging up. We took my Nikon and his Bushnell 3200 (I believe) and we walked in to the house during the winter and the Bushnell did not fog up at all. I was very impressed and might try one on my next purchase.


----------

